# Have any U got your stimlus checks yet?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I havnt, as yet, Sunday 19th


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

ain't seen it


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes. On the 15th.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Haven't thought to check.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I almost got mine. The IRS deposited it in the wrong bank account! My Yvonne wound up with it! Lol, oh well, better luck next time.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Nope. I opt for income tax refund checks rather than automatic deposits; so mine will be a hard copy check---if I ever do get it.

I like to see and feel a check rather than just see some number in a computer screen.

I also file income tax returns in hard copy, which I actually mail in.

I know: The government hates old fogies like me.

I get:
-------------------
*Payment Status Not Available*
According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time.
---------------------


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, got mine-direct deposit. Now I'm tempted. There's an Allis Chalmers "G" on Craigslist for $2400.
geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NRA guy. I imagine alot of porch pirates are now checking mailboxes.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. Probably so, but I live in a safe, nice, upper middle class rural neighborhood on a dead end street with a security camera pointed at my mailbox, a mailbox alert device that beeps in the house whenever anybody opens my mailbox, and I'm at home all day every day.

Actually, I frequently walk out to my mailbox when the mail lady is approaching my house and wait on her to deliver it.

But I realize that not everybody is set up like me, and their risk of theft is greater.

My greatest mail problem is dumb female mail carriers who are yapping on their cell phone when delivering our mail, and we get neighbors' mail and they get ours almost every day. We know all of our neighbors and have come to expect it; so we just swap mail with them after the woman drops it off.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> Nope. I opt for income tax refund checks rather than automatic deposits; so mine will be a hard copy check---if I ever do get it.
> 
> I like to see and feel a check rather than just see some number in a computer screen.
> 
> ...


Your check is "in the mail" which means on an airplane, or a truck, or in storage someplace.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope. No deposit.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The more important question to those that got it, do you now feel stimulated?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Made me look, but no. I always file tax by mail, so unless they recorded bank account info off my check... I dont figure tax software company needs my personal info in their data base. Know how protective and careful private capitalist companies are with personal data..... LOL (Hey sorry your data got stolen, here is free happy meal coupon to make up for it...)

Not that IRS is secure, but fewer data bases my data is in, the better.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I have not.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Those who haven't got a personal deposit yet may have to wait a bit longer as the small business stimulus program is being tweaked so it can continue to be run as higher priority to get the small biz employees back on their jobs.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

As the first picture emerges of the stimulus checks with President Donald Trump's name, many Americans are wondering when theirs will arrive. This week, the IRS starts sending paper checks on a weekly basis to individuals whose direct deposit information isn’t on file.

Paper checks will be issued at a rate of about 5 million per week, meaning it could take up to 20 weeks to issue all the checks expected to be mailed.

The checks will be issued in reverse “adjusted gross income” order — starting with people with the lowest incomes first. Taxpayers with income up to $10,000 will be the first to get their checks, which are expected to arrive by April 24.

Found this on AOL.com


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

NRA_guy said:


> Nope. I opt for income tax refund checks rather than automatic deposits; so mine will be a hard copy check---if I ever do get it.
> 
> I like to see and feel a check rather than just see some number in a computer screen.
> 
> ...


Mine said the same status thing, Sunday it said it will be deposited on the 22nd.
We'll see.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

in "REVERSE INCOME ORDER" AND "STATUS NOT AVAILABLE". 
Seems fair to me; those needing it most should get if first. "Status not available" means that you are close to 75 grand and they want to see this year's tax return first OR, they don't have the computerized data at hand if you filed hard copies only.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I havnt filed taxes in years. The last 2 times I tried to H&R block told me to leave and not come back lol


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> I havnt filed taxes in years. The last 2 times I tried to H&R block told me to leave and not come back lol


Did you give them your info as a non-filer? https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/non-filers-enter-payment-info-here


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, I did


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,
Good to hear you got it. If you like to play poker, a guy who I worked with 30 years ago lives in Tulsa and plays but since he still owes me $70 on some Western brand mag rims with slicks I let him use for his Nova turned poor boy track drag race car but he took with him when he moved to Tulsa, hold onto your money until he can get a special deck of cards for a game LOL

Seriously though, try not to just blow it on a big screen TV made in China and funnel it back into small local owned businesses as much as you can as you take care of important stuff around your place and if you want to blow some for your own pleasure, consider buying a drive thru / curbside pick up dinner that you normally wouldn't buy from a local cafe or restaurant as every little bit helps.

When I finally got my bank statement and verified I had gotten one, I ended up making an agreement with a friend and his son in high school to invest in the kid's self employment part time job goal of starting his own lawn care operation and eventually expanding to include small engine and lawn mower repair taught at the local tech school so in addition to keeping his lawn care gear running, he will be able to serve folks who would mow their own instead of contracting his lawn care biz.

GF and I both decided investing this locally would be better than just adding it to our savings and this way , the kid's father and us helping him start, creates a small business and since she and I still have our budgets in line, we will still add it a little at a time when he make a monthly payment back to us as he learns from his father how to manage a small business and employs a few others and they all pay taxes while increasing the small business sector.

Enjoy and make the most of your stimulus deposit and buy American and local if you can.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

ladytoysdream said:


> Paper checks will be issued at a rate of about 5 million per week, meaning it could take up to 20 weeks to issue all the checks expected to be mailed.


Well, then maybe the stores will be back open and they will have the shelves restocked when I get mine.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

i owed to state for my 2019 taxes so i payed em with it ;


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Jay, I didn't get it I was just replying to the post asking if I did the paperwork for one who no longer does income tax


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

elevenpoint said:


> Mine said the same status thing, Sunday it said it will be deposited on the 22nd.
> We'll see.


Arrived before 5am this morning.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I got a note yesterday; "You are eligible for a stimulus check. Provide your bank information or wait for a check mailed to the address on file." This from the Fed website provided by my credit union. They also want to know whether I owed taxes this year or got a refund---information they would need to prove identity and that would not be known to a scammer.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> I got a note yesterday; "You are eligible for a stimulus check. Provide your bank information or wait for a check mailed to the address on file." This from the Fed website provided by my credit union. They also want to know whether I owed taxes this year or got a refund---information they would need to prove identity and that would not be known to a scammer.


Maybe it isn't a scammer attempting to cold read your activity and taking advantage of all the desperation and greed sentiments whirling around now .

That's am issue of not having face to face with your bank and using internet connection rather than the more secure intranet /closed network of the banking institution. Those in need and isolated from their trusted bank employees are willing to put themselves at identity theft risk using their home PCs which in reality are as vulnerable and toy grade as they were 25 years ago due to most still using free security programs to save on internet costs and the greed of scammers with coding knowledge provide a fertile environment for the thieves to target the folks who aren't as tech savvy.

The internet part that connects you to the bank portal is easier for hackers to monitor your activity than when the bank does their thing on their more secure networks.

If you do fall victim to a scammer exploiting the home through internet to a bank part of the route, FDIC protection may be available but I don't think credit unions have FDIC protection. Before you do any online information offering, you might want to call and at least talk to a local credit union rep you know to be sure you proceed as safely as you can.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Jay; this came from the credit union. They notify those who get checks, and if yours is not there you are referred to the Fed site. It was the Fed site that asked for the identifying information. Until the tax return was electronically filed it told me that there was insufficient information to determine if I was eligible.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I was told by a friend that he got his check in the mail last week.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

No check in the mail as yet.... The good thing is that the wife hasn't spent any of it either.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

neither me or Cheryl has gotten ours.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

nor me


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

gee whiz all of you people gettin free money . my son also. he got 2000 and then a further500 and i dont know what else and i'm not eligible for anything. i should ask him for that 1000 dollars back i gave him first of april to tied him over until he got something. just kidding about that! ~Georgia


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

my account shows it as pending as of this afternoon...usually when that happens, it clears and deposits within a couple days. I'm on SSDI, if that helps anyone on SSDI waiting for theirs...


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I wasn't sure if I would get one (long story) but I did, and it arrived today (Monday).


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My Mother is not required to file income taxes because her major source of income is SSI. She received a paper check with her stimulus payment yesterday.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

The IRS REALLY, REALLY wants me to use automatic deposit.

My status used to say that my check would get to me one day, but now only says:
----------------------------------------------------








---------------------------------------------


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Called the bank. Both me and Cheryls are here.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I got some toilet paper today. A letter from some guy saying he had just sent me some money. He even signed it with a felt tip pen.....it was only one sheet so I'll have to reuse it.



geo


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I cannot tell you how upset I am that the government has now announced that they will mail debit cards to "some" people instead of checks.

I know that they wanted everybody to just have the money deposited in a checking account, but I do NOT want that (for personal reasons).

I want a CHECK. You know: one of those old fashion pieces of PAPER made out to me.

This really p____s me off that they are now changing at the last minute what they promised all along.

Does anybody really believe that it is easier, faster, cheaper for the government to issue debit card than a check?

I don't.

I figure this is an easier way for them to track how recipients use the money (if they buy stuff with it, which many will do), and somebody inside the government is probably getting a piece of the action by their use of debit cards and they couldn't get it if checks were issued.

--------------------------------------
*Some stimulus payments will be sent in the form of debit cards*

_May 19, 2020 _
_(CNN) - The U.S. Treasury Department announced Monday it’s going to start mailing about 4 million stimulus payments on debit cards._

_Until now, payments had been either directly deposited in an individual's bank account or sent as a paper check._

_The cards are being distributed to people without bank information on file with the IRS, and whose tax return was processed by either the Andover or Austin IRS Service Center._

_About 4 million payments will be sent on a debit card. The cards are being distributed to people without bank information on file with the IRS, and whose tax return was processed by either the Andover or Austin IRS Service Center._

_About 4 million payments will be sent on a debit card. The cards are being distributed to people without bank information on file with the IRS, and whose tax return was processed by either the Andover or Austin IRS Service Center. _

_It could mean that those people receive their money faster than if they had to wait for a check._

_The Visa debit card can be activated immediately. It can be used to make purchases, get cash at an ATM or to transfer funds into a bank account without being charged a fee._

_Treasury said it has already delivered more than 140 million payments worth $239 billion as part of a coronavirus economic aid package passed in March._​
*







*

**


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Upset by free money? Really?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I got my paper check. Played with it for 3 or 4 days then took it to the bank. Love going into bank with hat and bandanna over my face.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Upset by free money? Really?


Let's see: I give Uncle Sam $10,000 and he gives me back $1,200 and that's "free" money?

But I hate liars and people who renege on their word. And the government lied and reneged.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; it seems that the reaction to the "stimulus" depends not only on whether or not you need it, but on your political affiliation. 

I got a notice that mine would be mailed on May 20. I think I will keep the money.
Ox


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

We got ours with the first round. Its sitting happily in our high yield savings for now. Thanks everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I kept mine as the more money the Feds "print" the higher the inflation will go. 

I applied mine to the mortgage


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

As I mentioned, I wanted a check in my hand---not just a deposit in my bank account.

The Feds obviously did NOT want to print checks. They kept saying that checks would take longer and such. I didn't mind. I was not in a hurry.

At the last minute, there was a small article on a local TV news web site saying that the Feds would mail debit cards instead of checks.

I was like, "WHAT??? I want a [email protected]#$%^& paper check that I can hold in my hand."

Anyway, Saturday I got the VISA debit card in the mail. The envelope bore no mention of it's coming from the Feds, and it could easily have gone in the trash if I had not read the little news story about it. The return address showed "Money Network Cardholder Services, PO Box 247022, Omaha, NE 68124-7022". 

There was a little insert in the envelope that said it came from the Department of Treasury.

There was no indication that it was a prepaid card with $2400 available. I had to go on line to "EIPCard.com", create a PIN number, and such to see the balance.

It was issued by some obscure VISA card issuing place called "MetaBank" that I never heard of.

There was a long list of what I could do with it and what fees I would encounter for using it. See attached.

I waited until yesterday and made an appointment to get in my bank (you cannot enter the bank without an appointment).

When I got there, I got the 3rd degree to make sure I didn't have corona virus, and finally got to talk with a woman.

After about 20 minutes of discussion, I got the $2400 in cash and left.

No doubt the Feds went the debit card route so they can track purchases and do analysis on how folks spend the money.

Also, there is no doubt in my mind that somebody in the government is getting a kickback from VISA, "Money Network Cardholder Services", "MetaBank" . . . or all of the above.

But I think about what folks like my mama would have done if she had gotten a VISA card in the mail. Most likely it would have gone straight into the trash. (She never had a credit card and would not have known the difference between a pre-paid debit card and a credit card.) Even if she knew what it was, there is no way she would have ever figured out how to get her money or how to use it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I magine all of us here nearly could say that about our folks


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I just thought of another reason why the Treasury would send out debit cards instead of checks:

Trump's name is NOWHERE on any of the paperwork or debit card.

No doubt putting Trump's name on the checks offended lots of people in Congress and Treasury Department officials, and they were searching for a way to keep his name off the checks.

So they probably had a brainstorming meeting of mid-managers and somebody probably suggested, "Let's not send out checks at all."

The boss responds, "I like the idea, but how do we get the money to those numskulls who won't let us do electronic deposits to their bank?"

Somebody says, "Hey! Maybe we could send out prepaid debit cards."

And the boss says, "Yeah! Good idea. Figure out how we can do it and let me run it by upper management."


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My friend just found his stimulus in a savings account! Not the expected location.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I bet there was A BUNCH of people who didnt like getting their checks with his name on it also


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I got my check a couple weeks back and sort of wish i didn't.

Got it on Saturday and cashed it on the following Monday with the intent to eventually feed it back into the local economy in cash, which I have been doing but doing so made me feel like Bad Luck Shleprock on the Flintstones ( or maybe Farmboy Bill . Just kidding Bill, but we both have felt like this at times before realizing although being followed by a rain cloud , at least we got a free shower LOL )








https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...p8MzGe5LHpZwUw2Afjg-wPIMLvY-ov1RXY2ccvE0Tc7&s

Instead of injecting the tax collection redistribution meant to help small businesses and keep the economy from going too far recessive or zombie as small employers stated opening back up and we enjoyed ourselves , It passed through my hand in only two local injections.

Wednesday night after dropping the cash in my wallet , GF told me on her way home from work her SUV was "driving sort of sideways" so I let drive my Tahoe and drove hers home and verified the rear end fish tail floating through my butt in the seat and Thursday took it to my local U.s. made in addition to import tires and verified one of the rear tires had tread separated near the center.

As she and I both prefer black wall tires instead of raised white letter tires, my local tire guy sold me 2 new and two under 1000 mile Goodyear tires and mounted and aligned the new ones on the front and the low mileage Goodyear black walls he took on trade on the rear for $600 with tire life rotation and she is good for about 60,000 miles.

Now this morning the American made 40 gallon 5 year warranty water heater I put in here 23 years ago for $270 including the plumbers labor showed drip leaking at the top thermostat cover and my maintenance man came and verified the insulation was soaked and we both knew no leak ever gets better so he found another American made round tank water heater as I ran a garden hose out the door to drain the dead one and then he gave me the bad news that although the same heater as I bought in 1997 for under $200 plus sales tax, now they are $400 plus tax and with his labor minus the PC fixing trade barter I did for him in March, I'm out about $500.

At least I injected in local businesses and American made parts but that last C note, I am tempted to fold it 4 times and hide it in my wallet to keep the lucky wallet penny minted in my birth year company for awhile like I did birthday cash as a teen 

Whiterock.

President Trump's name on it didn't bother me as I understand , it's not free money , rather money sent in by tax payers sent back to tax payer's to inject minus any interest to stimulate the 70% of small businesses , folks furloughed and keep the economy from tanking too badly as other POTUS have done with stimulus rebates or tax rate changes. I only hope Congress and the public understands that any future stimulus efforts have to be aimed more at businesses so they can get employees back to work and if individuals do get another stimulus , it may be smaller but more will be working and the stimulus money will go back to tax coffers along with income taxes for the next time the economy needs help.

Sure some got money they didn't pay in and the high earners didn't get any , but for them $1200 is no more than $12 to a little guy or gal in the corporate world.

Ironically , the large stimulus in a sense has made government smaller as the stimulus tax money recirculation reduces potential political pork money for Congress to try to divvy up with bill riders.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Shrek said:


> Ironically , the large stimulus in a sense has made government smaller as the stimulus tax money recirculation reduces potential political pork money for Congress to try to divvy up with bill riders.


Either: (a) you are kidding, or (b) you do not understand how Federal deficit spending works.

The amount of "fiat dollars" (it's only numbers in computers) that the government has is limitless. If they spend more, they just create more out of thin air.
.
.
.
Until it all comes crashing down---which it will do some day.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Fiat currency, national debt, gross national product, domestic production ,world bank payment payments , land values and the "cook the books / borrow from Peter to pay Paul" tactics are an intense study many find difficult to understand but they are interesting to study in depth from a range of references.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

NRA Guy says there are fees to use the card he got in lieu of a check. This is the fee schedule.










This is a huge scam. Somebody at the IRS is making a bundle in kickbacks. Needs to be prosecuted.

I had a similar experience. A rebate I was due on some oil I bought showed up as a pre-paid Master Card. You could add money to the balance by sending them a check. After 3 months they would charge you a large fee every month, taking it out of the balance. This would happen even if you spent it down to zero balance and forgot to cancel the card. If you didn't pay the fee they would report you to the credit reporting agencies. I suspect there would have been technical difficulties when you tried to cancel the card. I jut threw it in the circular file. 

I got the stimulus deposited directly in my bank account. About 4 weeks later the IRS sent me a letter informing me $1200 had been deposited in my account. I had to check to see if they had done it twice. Now it would be nice to be so rich that you wouldn't notice if someone deposited $1200 in your bank account and you required notice. I don't know why the IRS thinks I am that rich because I have not made enough money to require my filing taxes for years.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll just leave this here:

https://www.visualcapitalist.com/all-of-the-worlds-money-and-markets-in-one-visualization-2020/


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

We got ours a week or so ago, $2400.
I don't like this program, don't agree with it, didn't want the $$ and don't need it.

Will be giving most or all of it to charity. Sent a $1,000 check yesterday to a gentleman we know that's been fighting cancer and has a mountain of medical bills piling up. Next check will probably go to our local food pantry.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Got ours....and now am hearing "another" stimulus in the form of $2,000 per month is on the way? Are you kidding??? No way do I believe the government will send that much more out to USA citizens.....

Also being told by friends there is rioting and looting all over the large cities in USA. What on earth is happening?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

It's manna from Heaven, um I mean Washington.

The yellow brick road goes on forever, don't you know?

[/sarcasm]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I heard it was just $400 IF they even give it


----------

